# need car insurance for modified car



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good insurance company other than Adrian flux?

Bobby


----------



## Little Legs (Aug 29, 2011)

Have you tried A plan. 

I've had insurance with them for past three years and found them to be reasonable priced and easy to deal with.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

I've just used AIB, the policy and price they offered was head and shoulders over the rest I tried. Give Darren Nangle a call on 02380 268351.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

billythefish said:


> I've just used AIB, the policy and price they offered was head and shoulders over the rest I tried. Give Darren Nangle a call on 02380 268351.


Thanks for that he is really a good guy and very competitive.

Bobby


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

bobbie said:


> Can anyone recommend a good insurance company other than Adrian flux?
> 
> Bobby


After the stroke they pulled on me after I asked them for a quote a few years ago I'd not touch them with yours.


----------



## Mattv868 (Jan 10, 2015)

I use A plan, they are only a broker, but always find me a good insurer. Currently they have me with Marker Study...


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Pace Ward always quote me happy!


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Keith Michaels offered me the cheapest quote with all mods declared  (32 btw)


----------



## bensnape (Oct 7, 2014)

Sky insurance were £500 cheaper for me than Pace Ward (stage 4.5)


----------



## bensnape (Oct 7, 2014)

And half the excess (£400 excess)


----------



## mike01 (Mar 8, 2015)

Been with REIS for the last 5 years on a modified RX-7 then a modified GT-R. Always been very good premium, although I've stopped shopping around the last couple of years so there might be slightly better deals out there...
All mods declared.
Agreed value.
4 days of track day cover included.
Limitied mileage (6k max).

They did insist that I fit a tracker, which costs £200 a year susbcription.


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

I use Adrian flux n I'm running 900bhp all mods covered


----------

